# opening day ?



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

does anyone know when opening day will be decided? Should i assume 1/2hr before sunrise saturday Oct. 18th i will start shooting? thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sounds about right to me!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Should be in here somewhere...

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/hun...ndTrappingSubhomePage/tabid/6522/Default.aspx


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

They won't tell us till sept. Just look for when Sweetest day is. It's almost always on that day.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

opening day of the second season is what you guys should be excited about! early wood-ros are fun i will admit though


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

October 18th officially is opening day for mallards, gadwalls, etc.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

3 wood-ros this year.. im excited!


----------

